# Rockfish Charter 4/30/06



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

I Have A Seat Open For This Sunday For A Half Day. We Are Leaving Kent Island With Rock N Reel Charters With Capt. Chet Clough On The " Jessie Girl" The Cost Is 92.93 Which Covers Everything. I Had A 13th Hour Cancellation And Would Like To Fill Spot If More Than 1 Person Is Interested We Can Work It Out. Please Pm Me For More Info.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

$92.50 to catch one fish just isn't worth it.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

catman said:


> $92.50 to catch one fish just isn't worth it.


it is for us 
1. great weather= free 
2. fishing with friends= 92.93
3. huge rockfish with my son priceless!


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Mandingo- It isn't all about money, if you have it to spare, however like you said your boy and you will remember it for a lifetime. That is truely priceless. I wish you all the best. Take a kid fishing, get'em hooked on fishing and not drugs. It worked for me.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

92 bucks is cheap compared to 10,000 for the boat,2000 for electronics,insurance,ramp fees and storage fees !! i think ya did good ! anyday on thw water is better than being at work !


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MANDINGO said:


> it is for us
> 1. great weather= free
> 2. fishing with friends= 92.93
> 3. huge rockfish with my son priceless!


Talking #3 into consideration I couldn't agree more. Hope you guys do well and hope your son gets that monster he'll never forget.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Agree with Racn.Plus maintenance ,taxes and getn boat readybefore going and then cleaing it when you get back .What a hassel ready to sell mine and doing charters .


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

bbcroaker said:


> Agree with Racn.Plus maintenance ,taxes and getn boat readybefore going and then cleaing it when you get back .What a hassel ready to sell mine and doing charters .


Yea I agree it's a headache sometime but I wouldn't have any other way. I love coming out my slip in the morning before the sun comes up, everything nice a quiet then watching the sun rise.  That's what it's all about to me. Fishing is just the bonus.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I enjoy cleaning the boat at the end of the day. Even if my Capt is paying me but I still do it for free. It is just a sense of delight knowing someone just caught a fish they normally wouldn't catch if it wasn't for me and the Capt.
www.TunaWahoo.com


Rich


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Mandingo, how'd you guys do on the rockfish charter? Haven't seen any reports yet..


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> Hey Mandingo, how'd you guys do on the rockfish charter? Haven't seen any reports yet..


Think you just answered your own question!
  

Rough weekend for boaters all over I 
would imagine. I had plans to go to 
OC for some toggin but the forecast
changed that real quick! 

On the other hand, all the AI guys 
should have plenty of new cuts and
bars to fish around.


----------

